# Coopers yeast activity



## trustyrusty (19/3/17)

Hi Guys I have not used Coopers yeast for awhile because the fridge has about 15 coppers packs in a container....

The activity seems a lot more than US05 or US04 or other..... temp is 27 degrees when ambient - 22 degrees.... Seems to work a lot harder.

This is not a question just an observation... Is there any reason for this...?

cheers


----------



## Yob (19/3/17)

You're fermenting at 27?


----------



## trustyrusty (19/3/17)

No Ambient is about 21 but yeast always seems to make the wort warmer as it works, seems to be 2 deg higher normally - seems to be higher hence the higher work load? Hence the reason for this post - yeast seems to be a lot active, don't know?? cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/3/17)

That is the joy of this yeast. Plenty of talk on this yeast .. It is highly regarded in some brewing sites overseas as a clean, hard working yeast, not dissimilar to US 05. Supposed to throw fruity esters though I'm not to certain of that. It gets a bad reputation in Australia but a lot of that is unsubstantiated cringe whinge from brew snobs with no f...king idea what they are talking about.

Look, it is just what is is, designed to be a cheap yeast to brew Coopers kits. But that said, Coopers sells a lot of kits all over the world so they do care about the standards of their kits. In my brief chats with Dr Tim and other people in the Coopers hierarchy they make that point .. The Kit yeasts is a robust yeast designed to work under a number of conditions to produce acceptable results for the punters who brew kits. If you look at their site, they do recommend other yeasts on some of their clone recipes. These guys aren't stupid. They are serious Brewers too.

What the actual variety of yeast is, don't know, don't care. It is what it is. The Toyota Corolla of yeasts. Does a job. Don't expect it to do anything but what it is meant to do. It works hard, cleans up after itself if left alone ( anecdotal evidence says leave it for a fortnight to do its job) and will give you the results expected of it. Brews hot .. So what. Highly attenuative Too.

Don't overthink it and don't use it in inappropriate brews.


Ps not in anyway associated with Coopers.


----------



## Yob (19/3/17)

keeping it cool will help keep unwanted esters out of it... (think banana etc)

much of their yeast is a blend, some of it not, but you can look up the coopers yeast code which tells you what it is > specs from there..

I used to have a link to the coopers yeast codes but its been a while between drinks so to speak.. 22 though is right upper range for any ale yeast and well over for a lager yeast..

dont ya got no fridge?


----------



## trustyrusty (20/3/17)

Hi Thanks Fatsgodzilla ...makes sense.... I read somewhere that the yeast is Mauribrew yeast? But does it matter, they would not use a bad one....
Anyhow I am going to a A/B test next brew....same batch just split with different yeast and see if there is a difference - a huge difference I mean....
But yes I would think that they would have a robust yeast for all conditions...cheers


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/3/17)

I would like to buy it if I could find it. Its a matter of knowing which Mauribrew yeast it was. I'll have to look into it unless someone knows what strain it is they put in their Pale Ale cans? 
Early in my brewing I often made Coopers but put their yeast aside (kept in fridge) and used something else and then read about its reputation and started using those gold Satchels of theirs for all grain brews and made some cracking good Ales, IPA's, Pales and some darks too. It seemed the recycled yeast cake was the culprit for these best beers but not always. I just made sure I cultured up the correct pitch rate by MrMalty and Beersmith yeast calculators. I'd think that most the times it gets a bad wrap is because its often under pitched by the average new brewer punter etc.
They are only 7 grams instead of 11.5g and unrefrigerated.
You can work out their package date from the code on the satchel and on their website to work out its viability.
Saying that a kit brew would be better off with say 3 satchels instead of just one if you are a dry sprinkler like most newbies would be (as the instructions on the can say).


----------

